# Wyndham Hawaii Ownership - TPI Benefits?



## erixunz (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi - When I bought my first timeshare at Wyndham at Waikiki Beach several years ago, they mentioned a TPI benefit. I was overwhelmed by the process and the amount of data back then so I don't remember much on the TPI discussion.

Besides being able to deposit my week with TPI, are there any additional benefits for ownership in a Wyndham Hawaii property?


----------



## TPIRep (Feb 4, 2013)

*Wyndham Hawaii Ownership*

In order to accurately answer your questions we will need to pull up your account. Please contact Trading Places toll-free at 800-365-7617, our office hours are Mon-Fri 7 am-6pm and Sat 8am-4:30pm Pacific Time. It is our busy time of year and hold times can sometimes be several minutes, you may email directly to exchange@tradingplaces.com if you prefer. The assisting agent will look up your account by last name so be sure to provide the name as listed with Wyndham if you decide to email us. 
Thank you for considering Trading Places International for your vacation needs.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 30, 2015)

TPIRep said:


> In order to accurately answer your questions we will need to pull up your account. Please contact Trading Places toll-free at 800-365-7617, our office hours are Mon-Fri 7 am-6pm and Sat 8am-4:30pm Pacific Time. It is our busy time of year and hold times can sometimes be several minutes, you may email directly to exchange@tradingplaces.com if you prefer. The assisting agent will look up your account by last name so be sure to provide the name as listed with Wyndham if you decide to email us.
> Thank you for considering Trading Places International for your vacation needs.



We also have just heard the great deal with the Wyn/TPI partnership with Hawaii ownership fPremier access.   However, since the Wyn salesmen are describing the partnership to everyone , There should not be major differences in the deals.

Can you tell me (at least) how the Wyn premier Access is different from the PA information on your website ?


As a small Hawaii point owner, Can I still deposit a Hawaii week made with mainland deeded points and still get all the benefits:  bonus week, maintenance fee reimbursement?

How many times a year can I make a reservation for the Maint fee reimbursement?

Can I also use my bonus week with the maint fee reimbursement?

Thanks for clarifying the Wyn PA partnership rules


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 1, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> We also have just heard the great deal with the Wyn/TPI partnership with Hawaii ownership fPremier access.   However, since the Wyn salesmen are describing the partnership to everyone , There should not be major differences in the deals.
> 
> Can you tell me (at least) how the Wyn premier Access is different from the PA information on your website ?
> 
> ...



If you get an answer, please post the specifics so others will know.  It is important to know these specifics before making a retail purchase.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 3, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> If you get an answer, please post the specifics so others will know.  It is important to know these specifics before making a retail purchase.



Of course I will be happy to pass on any information that I find out.  I like your reasoning:  “It is important to know these specifics before making a retail purchase.”

I did write TPI directly and  (as above) they wanted to know my account number so as to tell me what the PA (Premier Access) program benefits are for me.  I did not have the TPI account number from Wyndham yet as the paperwork had not gone through completely, so it was impossible to determine what we really had, as “promised:” by the salesperson, as opposed to what is published on the TPI website – which is clearly different than the salesperson said.  It is clear from the contract paragraph below and the additional information in the complete 60-page Disclosure Statement by Hawaii Wyndham, that the PA program is, indeed, different from what the salesperson said and that verbal sales pitches about the Maintenance Fee Reimbursement Program from TPI are very different from reality.  

Because the salespeople are telling ALL prospective Wyn buyers the same things about the TPI PA program benefits, it does not make sense for TPI to require our contract details to verify the salespeople’s statements, especially since they specifically say they are not bound by any Wyn salespeople’s “promises.”  (Of course they aren’t – but what are the facts?? --- UNKNOWN.)

FYI:   
Our Hawaii points purchase contract reads as follows:

“ The Seller and The Association have entered into a contact (Exchange Contract) with Trading Places International (TPI) .  The contract provides that TPI will make its Premier Access exchange program available to owners in this plan.  For a description of the Premier Access exchange program, please consult the exchange directory and related materials published by TPI.”

The additional 60-page Disclosure Statement document published by Fairfield Hawaii at Kona Hawaiian Resort that says “READ THIS DISCLOSURE STATEMENT BEFORE SIGHING ANYTHING” (which we received after signing) states, in addition to the previous paragraph in our contract, as follows:

“TPI cannot makes promises for or representations about the Developer.  Likewise, the Developer cannot make promises for TPI or representations about TPI or its exchange program.  TPI is only responsible for the representations contained in the written materials supplied by it and that the salespeople provided to you.  The Developer is not responsible for any promises that TPI makes.  Likewise, TPI is not responsible for the Developer [promises].”


More information is on the following TUG thread
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196596

Love the remark:  “ .. A Mixture of fact and fiction….”   Hmmmm, sounds familiar about a sales presentation.

Because we are unable to find out about the “details” even from TPI without a WYN TPI contract, I certainly cannot plan to use the PA benefits as stated by the salesperson since, apparently they do not exist.  At any rate, I can’t find them out so I will just take what TPI‘s printed PA benefit list is as stated on their Website, which is not what we need at this point.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 5, 2015)

To clarify:  We have enjoyed using TPI for exchanges in the past and have found they have a great inventory of availability of where we like to go.  So it is not a complaint we have with TPI but rather the lack of details about the Wyndham-TPI Partnership which cannot verify the salesperson’s “promises” prior to purchasing.  Are we always to believe the Wyn salesperson?

[Of course, we all know the answer to that question.]


----------

